# Mille Miglia Center Caps for Replica Porsche Twist???



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can get "Porsche", "Turbo", "TechArt" or "Ruf" center caps for my Mille Miglia wheels?
Currently they say 1000 Miglia inside an arrow. _<-- Not my style_
But was hoping there was a replacement center cap I can use.
The size of the cap is...
*52.05mm* Outer Diameter of the Center Cap

*48.80mm ~ 49.50mm* Snap Diameter (Back of Center Cap)
*Here is a picture of the wheel*








If you guys have any leads please help me out!
TIA!
Bernie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Mille Miglia Center Caps for Replica Porsche Twist??? (dub-Nation)*

only thing we can get from Porsche is 76mm in diameter


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Mille Miglia Center Caps for Replica Porsche Twist??? ([email protected])*

Hey Doc, any chance you have ANY OTHER caps that might fit?
EDIT: I found this thread that mentioned that [email protected] can get BMW center caps for Mille Miglia. 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/foru....html


_Modified by dub-Nation at 4:13 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

there is a thread in the archives of someone sourcing porsche caps for these exact replica wheels.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_there is a thread in the archives of someone sourcing porsche caps for these exact replica wheels. 

Thanks, but I searched. My wheels are 5x100 and the caps are smaller than thier 5x130 version. I found these though...








BUT: No source on how I can obtain them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Mille Miglia Center Caps for Replica Porsche Twist??? (dub-Nation)*

_Pretty_ sure I have something to fit... I'll confirm for you in the morning, Bernie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Mille Miglia Center Caps for Replica Porsche Twist??? ([email protected]!NG)*

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Mille Miglia Center Caps for Replica Porsche Twist??? (dub-Nation)*

Doh!








Smallest I've got is 58mm. Used to have the smaller ones laying around the warehouse _years_ back apparently but those are long gone. I've got caps to fit the 5x130 version if you care to "upgrade".


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Mille Miglia Center Caps for Replica Porsche Twist??? ([email protected]!NG)*

Thanks Dion for looking into these! I think I am going to have to modify my old caps. If and when I do upgrade these Porsche wheels, I plan on doing a set of RUF wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Mille Miglia Center Caps for Replica Porsche Twist??? (dub-Nation)*

Checking.....


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Mille Miglia Center Caps for Replica Porsche Twist??? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Checking.....

Are you still checking Don???








If so, don't worry about it. I found a company that makes the stick on centers. It's an exact fitment as my specs above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GA_Dubs (Jul 9, 2007)

get the real deal mate


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (GA_Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GA_Dubs* »_get the real deal mate









The real deal is a completely different size center cap.
But if you're talking about getting real porsche wheels, why? These wheels are a perfect offset and they are the exact same PCD as my car. Not mess with adapters, no messing with ridiculous offsets.


----------



## efunc (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dub-Nation)*

That's one of Jem's wheels off her Beetle. She's replaced these with RH Turbo's now because she couldn't fit her new Porsche brakes with the Mille Miglia's. The center caps were a diy job as far as I know, but you could ask her in case she remembers.
I could do with some caps myself actually. I have a set of these in 17" and a set in 18" and the caps are missing on the 17". I guy I know got a local engineering company to machine a set of caps for him and it cost about £140 I think (that's $275)!!







Too much for me. I'll be watching this thread in case something better comes up!
Oh, and if you ever decide to sell the rims I could do with a spare set!


----------

